# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Taps Cheap vs Expensive

## megsyj

Hi, 
I am looking for new taps and would like to know is there a difference in Dorf/Caroma to the taps sold at Bunnings?  The cost difference is huge and I really need help with what is the best way to spend the $$$'s 
Thanks!!

----------


## jago

In my experience the cheap taps don't function as well as the established brands plus warranty issues shop around as you can get deals,that should save you money in the long run; try Reno boys  Bathroom accessories, shower screens, baths, vanities: Renovation Boys, Sydney 
or ACS Modern bath tub | Modern Bathroom | Free standing bath Sydney

----------


## sundancewfs

One thing to bear in mind with taps, is they do have moving parts that will wear out. The ability to get spare parts is an important consideration.

----------


## bobsmith

Can I ask if the Mondo taps are okay? I really liked the design of the kitchen one at Bunnings with the pin lever, and only $79 with a 5 year warranty.

----------


## renov8or

I am going through this at the moment and rang Caroma to ask the differences between  Caroma, Dorf, Irwell and Bunnings Donson - it is purely style, quality the  same (although the brass or nylon locking ring under the handle varies  depending on factory - brass is better as the nylon will strip.) The reason I found out that Caroma/Dorf was behind the Donson at Bunnings was because I opened the box to look at the warranty details - with Dorfs name on it! I know the Monza you mean and they are cheap seem good value. I have just bouhgt a Grohe Eurosmart mixer for the bathroom for $159 on special because I wanted a tap with smooth controlled movement, not a cheap one that is on or off with very limited movement. 
Don't assume price dictates quality. Some of the upper range in Caroma and Dorf are a bit rough on the edges of the handles - like they were chromed after cutting/grinding without buffing the edges. Many taps are like this. I happened to stumble across some taps at a tile store that were finished nicely and comparable in price to the same style found evertywhere - Reece, Tradelink, Irwell, Reno Boys, Harvey Norman etc - with minor variations. The ones Reno Boys have at around $80 are not as good as the ones I have ordered from the tile shop - and equivalent in finish to a set I was shown in a tap shop for $400 - nice finish. I have spoken to the wholesaler to inquire if the finish was consistent with all stock and was told it was - and he knew what I meant by sharp unpolished edges. And they have the brass locking ring under the handle.

----------


## multiblade

*renov8or* said it right, when he said dont assume price means quality.
I have bought and installed caroma dorf, and agree with his comments.
I have done my own bathroom with the very cheap but nice looking tapware range at bunnings. I was broke when I had to do it as an emergency repair. I was very happy with the quality of them, and they had a very clever much larger adjustment in accomodating deep set breeches, which the caroma dorf ones didnt. Indeed the caroma ones meant we had to buy in extended spindles to make them work, which caroma had to bring into the country.
With the cheap nice looking bunnings ones, simply reversed the barrel to make it suit an extremely deep breach.
I like a lot of the renovation boy range and they are local to me, but like reece on a  much smaller scale they import cheap from overseas and sell  it here. 
Reece always push their own brands, their showrooms push the own brands, and as such they often get specified because there are lots of reece showrooms.
Having said that, the poorest quality worst value for money in my opinion taps i have installed in the last year or two were i think the raymore which is a reece or tradelink home brand. plastic handles, not well machined and about 130 a set, which seems crazy for ugly plastic ones.
end rant  :Smilie:

----------


## Tacker

Hi, did you end up using the Mondo taps?

----------


## thriftybp

If you are buying mixers I would recommend Methven.  Most of their ranges have a 15 year in home warranty which means that a plumber will be sent out to fix the taps if you have a problem.  
Some will offer a 7 year warranty but they will only fix the taps for a couple of years and the last few they only send parts so there is no guarantee that it will get fixed.  
The cheaper mixers normally from  $50 to $100 have a 5 year replacement cartridge warranty which means that they only send the cartridge out if it starts leaking.  There is no warranty on the rest of the tap so if the spout splits even after a couple of months you will just have to buy a new mixer.  
It is also best to purchase from a supplier that is experienced in selling taps so they are aware of the warranties and will be able to help you if you need replacement parts.  Larger retailers don't normally have experienced staff and are more interested in selling a new product than fixing an old one.

----------

